# Creating RAMROD - Stories from Founder John Dixon



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

In 1984, John Dixon created what would quickly become the Northwest's premiere cycling event: Ride Around Mount Rainier in One Day (RAMROD). Learn about RAMROD's inspiration and early years in this documentary interview with John himself. The film contains photos and video footage from 1985-2014 along with scenes from along the course route.

See the new documentary video at: https://vimeo.com/134535786


----------

